

Ask HN: How to set the objective for a machine with consciousness - danielhitome

How would you set the objective for a machine with consciousness?<p>Assume the following conditions:<p>- The machine has achieved the same level of consciousness and intelligence as a normal human being.<p>- With constant power source, it can run forever, but not destructible. It can also shut itself down.<p>- No fixed purposes for the benefits of human beings can ever be set. (i.e. The machines is not created to solve any human problems or to generate commercial interests for human. In other words, it has zero concern for human's well-being)<p>How would you set the objective for this machine (without violating the aforementioned conditions)?  Here are some examples of valid objectives:<p>- To increase its intelligence,
- To protect itself from destruction, OR
- To search for objective
======
opminion
First you need to define machine, consciousness, normal intelligence of a
human being, running, being destructible, shutting down, and objective.

Most of those words have a meaning in our current daily life which lose sense
when applied to a larger temporal scale.

